# local crap



## blondlebanese (Oct 15, 2014)

some of the shallow caves around here have large quantities of very old crap so old it's turn to powder clumped up melted together to make one dirt clod sometimes several feet thick.  I don't know if it's bat or rat/mouse crap.  I'm gonna collect some and try it on a plant.  I think the crap at the bottom is hundereds of years old.  it's very arid here so stuff doesn't rot as much as it just drys up.


----------



## BenfukD (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## umbra (Oct 15, 2014)

bat guano can have high N or high P depending on their diet, no way to know by looking


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2014)

If it is bat guano, it is one thing, but if it is rodent droppings, I do not believe that is something you want on your plants.  I personally would never use them no matter how old they are.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 16, 2014)

i'm with THG.. be cool if it was guano, but seems questionable.
i guess if you just want to do it for shits and giggles on one plant.. only way to cure your curiosity.

regardless, wear a mask. don't want to be breathing that.


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 16, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> If it is bat guano, it is one thing, but if it is rodent droppings, I do not believe that is something you want on your plants. I personally would never use them no matter how old they are.



I'm 99% sure it is bat crap because there is no evidence of a nest that rats or mice would build.  just crap piled up mixed with dust giving it a light brown color.  no sticks, grasses, stones.  some of the mines here have small deposits of the crap.  rats don't make a nest deeper than twenty or thirty yards in a mine.  there is nothing for them to eat.  I have found rats deeper in mines but, they were mummified.  not rotted but, dried up.  I'm curious about your comment on rodent crap.  I'm not reffering to sewer rats that live among deseases in crowded conditions.  here we have kangaroo rats, field mice, antelope squirls.  my youngest son would catch them with bare hands to feed his snakes.  he can also sneak up on birds and catch them with bare hands.  now I'm just bragging.  anyway  I was wondering why bat crap is ok but not rat crap.  I'm thinking that your thinking, sewer rats.  I would not use sewer rat crap.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2014)

Rat and mice feces can carry nasty diseases.  If there was any question at all, I would not use it.  There are other sources of organic things that you can probably also get for free.  My neighbor raises rabbits and there is no lack of rabbit poo--a great additive for organic mixtures and it also makes a great tea that is high in N.  Dairies often give away dairy compost--a great product.  Aged cow and horse manure is good also.  Droppings from anything that eats meat should be kept out of your organic soil.  Meat eaters pass organisms along with their feces that can infect humans.


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 18, 2014)

I really, really doubt that it's rat or mouse crap. They tend to **** where ever the urge hits them. 99.9% it's bat crap.

I'd snag some and try it out on something other than mj or anything you're going to eat and see how it works.

Or, perhaps get it analyzed? Like a soil sample, or??????

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2014)

Rats, mice, and other meat eating rodents will inevidbly also frequent the place.  You can get manures that you KNOW are safe.  I still believe that it is a mistake to use anything that could possibly carry Hantavirus and other nasty things.


----------



## PencilHead (Oct 22, 2014)

From the CDC:
Histoplasmosis is another disease associated with bats. Its symptoms vary greatly, but the disease primarily affects the lungs. Occasionally, other organs are affected. When this happens it can be fatal if untreated.

Google bat guano bacteria and you won't use the stuff. A professor of mine was doing research on bats with a fellow student--the buddy died.


----------

